# Jake's put on some weight ! Critique?



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Jake's been at my grandparents, hes gained the weight i hoped he would! 
Now that hes got a few pounds on him could I get a confo critique?
We did just get him back a few days ago so I dont have the best pics, so I will add a few from when he was staying at my grandparents so dont say anything about the weight he's fat now  lol 
Thanks! He's a 16hh 11 y/o OTTB
First couple pics were taken today , the rest are older. Sorry, I dont have a decent rear pic...
















































Thank you guys


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to be honest when I say I don't think he looks fat enough... He could easily put on some more weight without being truly fat.

Anyhow, I think he has a slight sway back, extremely high withers, maybe a tad bit butt high (cant really tell from the pictures) And he has some upright pasterns. 

Hehe, I am not the best critiquer, so I stand corrected, but those are just the things I personally see.

Where about in Arkansas are you? I am from their also.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He doesn't have a sway back. It looks lik it as he has extremely high withers. Looks to be cowhocked in the back BUT that can be a good thing.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I think he has a nice healthy weight. Maybe a tiny bit sway backed, high withers and straight pasterns. He also has a very pretty face


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

The first three pictures are him now, the rest are older, I think he's at a pretty healthy weight considering how he looked when I got him but thanks for your opinion! I've heard about upright pasterns affect a horse? And then how can cowhocked be a good thing? Ive only heard bad things about it...
He may be a bit swaybacked, I honestly can't tell with the shark in on his back lol.
Thanks ! He gets that a lot! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

How do upright pasterns affect a horse?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

there is a some info about it somewhere on this forum. Being cowhocked isn't a bad thing. Your horse isn't severly cow hocked so I doubt you will have any problems with soundness with him being like that. I honestly forgot why it can be a good thing....I think tinyliny knows....my horse is cowhocked and she can do lots of things and her stifle doesn't get sore and such.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

About your horse's back.. and think it just needs more muscle.. a good topline. My horse was the same way and he has a huuuuge shark fin wither. 

And now, for my favourite thread of all time: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horsehelp-building-up-your-horses-back-72621/


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

shortysmalls said:


> How do upright pasterns affect a horse?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some people believe it leads to poor movement and unsoundness. Which I think is untrue. Horses with upright pasterns are known to excel in sprinting sports, they also have poor shock absorbing abilities. Honestly though, I don't think it's going be any trouble for you, as I'm sure he's in good hands


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Withers! LoL

He's cute. And yes, he looks better then he did. I think now he just needs some muscle put on him and toned up a bit. Love his face!


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in Faulkner county by the way Legend!
And thanks! I laid him off for a month or two since he was at my grandparents, now that he's back, he's getting worked each day and doing good so far! I just don't know what I'm gonna do if he starts to drop weight! 
And thanks for the exercise tips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

